# Anyone try making smoked salt?



## towner (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm attempting to turn pink himalayan sea salt into a good flavorful smoked salt that I could give away as gifts for the holidays. So far I've bought two "splatter guards" (the kind you put over pans to keep splatters in the pan) and put the salt onto these. Then i've smoked it for 12 hours at varius temperatures. It smells smoky and it turned a darker color but it just doesn't have that good smoked taste to it. Any ideas?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2017)

What does it taste like ??  What is a good smoked taste you are looking for ???   
I have cold smoked salt for a few hours (70 F) and it has a bad taste until it goes on food....


----------



## idahopz (Oct 24, 2017)

I've done smoked salt, but have not really used it much. Takes on good color and smells great, but the salt taste is so strong I've not noticed much smoke flavor. I smoked mine on paper plates.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 24, 2017)

I've tried a few times and as others say, there's some color and maybe aroma but not much smoke flavor when used in cooking. In my experience at least it hasn't been worth doing again. But if you have the smoker going anyway, why not make a little foil tray and give it a shot? It won't spoil the salt.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 24, 2017)

I tried smoking course sea salt.  Hot smoked it for 6 hours.  It turned a beautiful color but had no smoke aroma or taste.
Do a search here for The great smoked salt experiment.
G


----------



## SOSSMOSS (Oct 24, 2017)

I have done it a bunch of times. I slow smoke sea salt at 225deg for 12 hours when I’m doing some pork shoulders. I put them in jars and hand out with smoked garlic during the holidays.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 24, 2017)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/the-great-smoked-salt-experiment.125996/ 

This is the link that covers it all - I did a bunch of smoked kosher salt last year for Christmas presents. I hot smoked it for 6 hrs. at 250° on a sheet pan stirring every hour. I also sliced half a dozen habanero peppers in half and smoked them for about 2 hours, then dried them overnight in the oven at 150°. I ground the habanero's in my spice grinder then mixed it with the smoked salt - the results was an awesome smoked habanero salt!


----------



## SOSSMOSS (Oct 24, 2017)

jirodriguez said:


> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/the-great-smoked-salt-experiment.125996/
> 
> This is the link that covers it all - I did a bunch of smoked kosher salt last year for Christmas presents. I hot smoked it for 6 hrs. at 250° on a sheet pan stirring every hour. I also sliced half a dozen habanero peppers in half and smoked them for about 2 hours, then dried them overnight in the oven at 150°. I ground the habanero's in my spice grinder then mixed it with the smoked salt - the results was an awesome smoked habanero salt!




That’s great info- thanks a million. Glad I commented to see this


----------



## Jamesbrowny (Apr 2, 2018)

I like the smoking meat very much, so I usually make the smoked salt for them. To make a better taste, I always take some spice such as herbs or spices mixing with the salt with a my spice grinder.


----------

